# Pls help. Wrong firmware loaded. 2GB MP4 player with camFM



## deeplyours (Apr 25, 2008)

I received the player when it was showing bios information on blue
screen. I searched the internet for the proper firmware for
BIOS-3221-MLC-SP1-9320-5408-H-v8.9. I did not find that firmware but
found one that is suitable for horizontal screens.

I connected the player to the PC while i kept pressing the menu button and released immediately and pressed the vol button. I could find the 16
mb flash drive into which i copied the wrong firmware files. upgrading
was successful but now I could only scroll through the buttons but
could not execute any. Then i tried to repeat the same thing again by
connecting the player to the PC but now I could not access the 16 mb
flash files drive. Now when I connect the player to the PC the
computer says new hardware found and displays two removable drives.
One MMC drive and the other with four folders like AUdio, VIdeo etc...

I am unable to format the player because i can only scroll through the
menu buttons but can not enter in to any folders or go to settings
section or reset section. Because may be the combination of buttons
are different for the firmware that is now loaded into the player.

Now, I need a tool that will give me access to the 16mb nand flash
drive and erase the wrong firmware files from the player and upload
the new firmware that one of my friend has sent me.


http://mympxplayer.org/mp3-player-utilities-dc44.html

http://s1mp3.org/en/downloads_tools.php


When i tried the tools from the above mentioned links they are unable
to recognize the player. I have tried all the versions but I keep
getting a message the the player is not connected. I have also put the
problem on the net you can check these links:

http://mympxplayer.org/please-help-me-with-my-xcess-mp4-player-with-cam-fm-2gb-vt9250.html
Pls visit these links.

Regards

Deepak


This is the firmware that is loaded into my player now:











This is my player:


----------

